
Is PCT filing worth it for product startups? - Pradeep2195
Hi,<p>We are debating the pros and cons of filing a PCT patent application for a new kind of shoes. At an early stage, filing a PCT application is costly and if this is not going to be beneficial, then we would be wasting a significant amount of money that we could rather spend in other areas.<p>If you have had such a dilemma, and have decided to go one or the other way, we highly appreciate your opinion in whether a PCT is worth it or not.<p>Appreciate your time. Thanks.
======
matt_the_bass
Filing a pct is not that expensive and buys you 18 months to decide if you
want to file national patents. You can even file a pact yourself.

A few thoughts: 1\. if you can’t afford to file a patent you probably can’t
afford to litigate a possible infringer. 2\. In the above case does having a
patent help sales from the marketing point of view? If no, why bother with
one. If yes, then you may want to just file a us patent.

Ianal

